# Vivs in Florida



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Posted in classifieds but wanted to double up 

I have the following...

36x18x36 exo hardscaped with glass top 175
24x18x36 exo hardscaped $125
24x17x36 custom vscape planted vibrant $175

Quite a few frogs too.


----------

